# Video Rendering Software with Audio (Resolved)



## Mayur Hegde (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi,

I use Cubase 9 Pro. I want to render the audio files into the Video file I am working with. I am not sure if this is possible in Cubase 9. I guess it is not. Kindly suggest some good Software which renders Videos at various output quality and also which is low on CPU.


----------



## AdamAlake (Feb 4, 2018)

Davinci Resolve.


----------



## Mayur Hegde (Feb 9, 2018)

AdamAlake said:


> Davinci Resolve.


Thank you


----------



## dog1978 (Feb 10, 2018)

Camtasia


----------



## Skyroads (Feb 11, 2018)

AdamAlake said:


> Davinci Resolve.


same here


----------



## d.healey (Feb 11, 2018)

Reaper, shotcut, blender


----------



## Mayur Hegde (Feb 17, 2018)

Thank you everyone. I have started using Davinci Resolve for now. It does the work as required for me.


----------

